# Die cast 1:20 car...



## Agra (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello everybody,
Agra's back on MLS. I've been off the forums for a while, because of a house move and attendant difficulties. I'm glad to be back, MLS is a nice virtual place to be







.

Just saw this diecast street rod on the Internet, thought it would interest a few of you. It's in 1:20 scale. Could be back dated to the 1950s/60s, by replacing the wheels and interior details. It would look good as a "custom" car, along the lines of Mercurys etc. that have been roof chopped and lowered to make "kool kruisers". Here's the link:


http://www.epicdiecast.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=241


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, they've got some really great models on that sight.


----------

